# Mini Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I want to get a dehorning box and was wondering if I should get a regular one or one foe Pigmy and Nd's. Also what size of tip should I get for a dehorning iron?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You want a half inch tip. If you get the larger one, you can always put something in the bottom to raise them up.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok thanks a lot!



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------

